# Equissage - Prices?



## connie1288 (5 August 2009)

Can anyone tell me how much a hand held unit costs? Cant find any prices on the website, just offering a free trial. Dont want to bother asking about a free trial if I cant afford it in the end.
Also are they any good? 
Thank you


----------



## sillygillyhorse (5 August 2009)

Dont know how much for the hand held but do know their products are expensive and they will give you a real hard sell when they are on your yard.


----------



## diggerbez (5 August 2009)

they do give a hard sell...i ended up with one  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i'm very pleased with it tho


----------



## SpottedCat (5 August 2009)

Don't bother - you can get things which are almost identical from places like Argos at a fraction of the cost. I have been on a yard where you could rent an equissage, and IMO they are not all they are cracked up to be, and having seen other things in action, the equilibrium pad is far better in terms of value and action/comfort.

Also WRT massage devices generally, one of the effects they have is to desensitise the nerves (I believe endurance riders don't use them for this reason) - so rather than relaxing spasm etc one of the possible effects is that the horse no longer feels the spasm. There is a scientific explanation behind this, but I won't bore you with it!


----------



## connie1288 (5 August 2009)

Ah Thank you spotted cat. Basically we (well the vet) thinks Mary has a capped knee (in simple terms) on a google search I got to the Equissage website and wondered if it would help/be worth it, will look a bit further now.


----------



## sillygillyhorse (5 August 2009)

for a capped knee why not give a magnetic boot a try?  Magnets are supposed to increase the blood flow to the area applied and thereby move toxins etc away (think that is a basic but correct description please correct me if I am wrong)

Agree with spotted cat about other products being cheaper and better


----------



## connie1288 (5 August 2009)

Thank you Mrs T, open to any ideas to help, atm we are on tubigrip and pressure bandage for 2 weeks and cold hosing!!


----------



## Mrs_Wishkabibble (5 August 2009)

I got the human version which is identical to the equine one for £50 second hand off Ebay.
Do a search on Niagara massage


----------



## hellspells (5 August 2009)

Boots also sell a hand held unit...I brought one 10+years ago for my mare and that worked on her jsut aswell if not better than the equissage I have seen.

It was also about £30 at the time!!


----------



## Llwyncwn (6 August 2009)

I've just had a free demo.  The hand held is £745, the complete price for the lot which includes the back pack, tendon boot, hand held and trolly bag is £2,200+.  Hard sell is right but I managed to walk away


----------



## ttt (6 August 2009)

I just bought an Equilibrium massge pad for our little jumping mare and I am really pleased with it. I think it was about £200 and the cheapest price was from Surrey Equestrian. I ordered it on the Tuesday night at about 6.30pm and it was delivered on the Thursday.


----------



## alaska406 (13 October 2009)

Only got it last Autumn as a luxery treat for my mare but as the hardest thing she does these days if plod to the pub it is not really a benefit to us.  I have used it twice.  Once to see how it works and then once to give Skye a massage. 
There is the whole kit and caboodle there...back massager...batteries, spare batteries, handheld massager...batteries and spares for that too! DVD, instructions and the cool wheely bag!

It would be ideal for someone wanting to start a small business. 

I wont say no to a reasonable offer! Baring in mind it cost over 2k!


----------

